# overshot - please help



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Have been waiting and wondering about my little guys teeth - he is 3 months old, a lot of them have broken threw - now my fears are becoming a reality; he is overshot - I am taking him to the vet to be confirmed next week. Is this normal for early stage development? Is this a mere point in his life that he will out grow? or is this as bad as my gut is telling me it is  I am just sick!!! and very frustrated!!! I am trying to start a breeding program of my own but seem to keep hitting road blocks - first with a local breeder that misrepresented bloodlines and a couple other little things; sold those two pups to approved pet homes. now this  sorry I am sure you can tell I am upset right now and really need some info.

Thanks


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ideally, you should find a breeder to mentor you into the showing/breeding world, many of them will. I'm assuming you mean overbite? But I don't know all the lingo, I'd imagine a vet or one that specializes is dental would be able to tell from this age, and some experienced breeders, you may get more accurate responses if you posted a picture.

Kara


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you and yes you are right about a mentor - there are only two people that breed havanese in my area - but hope to find someone I can trust. 

And I will post pics ASAP - need help to hold him haha

Thanks


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never heard the term. What does overshot mean?


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Over bite: the upper teeth protrude beyond the lower -


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

The lower jaw can grow slower than the upper jaw, so it can happen that it will correct. I think a lot depends on how bad it is. I have heard of some of them correcting, but the only experience I have is with a friend whose Havanese never did correct. She waited until he was a year old, and neutered him at that time. She too purchased him as a show puppy, and unfortunately was not able to show him.


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Sara I really did need anything a smidgen positive


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm no expert . Zoey had a under bite. So I would think an overbite would be one that is too far over?I have a nice bight and my teeth come down over my bottom teeth. That is the way they are suppose to be. The scissors bite is from the sides I think. Or does his whole upper jaw come to far forward? I was told their jaw grows at different rates and will more than likely stop at about 5 mo old. I was told by my vet we could help Zoeys problem by extracting her lower Baby teeth. At the time we had just spent $1,000 on my other dog. I had a breeder friend tell me she corrected a under bight by applying pressure not much a few times a day . She says the jaw is very pliable at a young age. 
Zoey now has a even bight and I know from my breeder that she is the first of the many puppy's she has breed to have this problem . My vet said whats important is her side teeth and he is a expert on breeding dogs. I have been showing and not one judge has said a word about her teeth. I know most established breeders wouldn't use her as a breeding bitch but they have other choices. 
Getting into Breeding from what Ive learned cant be just I want to be a breeder. I have a friend who has had to return two dogs because they were not going to work out as show potential. She has over two year's involved just having to start all over again.
I'm in the position where I need to start over again but have come to realize that one I don't have the finances to even buy another dog. And two I don't know what my life is going to be like for the next few years and three those are two very good reasons not to breed.
I hope your vet can give you some answers.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The lower jaw definitely grows more slowly than the upper one. The puppy is very young, give him time and don't panic now


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

When I first got into great danes, in 1990-ish, it took me a while to realize that I needed a mentor. Once I got an idea how much I didn't know, I found my mentor. He was also in Illinois and I was in Florida - so I drove up there a lot.

Sometimes it isn't easy or close, but having a mentor is worth the effort.

I wouldn't have brought home my Havanese without a support system in place - I KNOW I don't know this breed yet!


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank all of you so much!!! I do feel tons better  I am taking him for vet consult tomorrow and have a mentor in mind  not close - but very good.

Thanks again


----------

